# Need Some Help Next Fall



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

I've got an 11 year old GSP that still loves to hunt. Four years ago my buddy sold his place down in Gurnsey county (102 acres full of grouse) and since then I've been stuck doing the public land thing. It's gone from 10 or 12 points a day down to 1 or 2 if I'm lucky. I am hoping my pointer still has one year of hunting left in her but I just can't stand to go another year with her looking back at me with that "what the heck are we doing here" look in her eyes. She deserves a lot better than I've been able to give her for a while. Is there anyone out there that can help me out with a trip or two this fall. I'll trade fishing trips in exchange, pay cash, whatever it takes.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

man... the grouse population where I hunt has taken a hit with new houses built and habitat gone... GOOD LUCK man I hope someone hears your plea...

If you do not mind hunting out of state I can set you up in Pa where my buddy who runs a guide service avg 20 flushes a day... He use to guide for me here in Ohio for spring turkey and has over 500,000 acres he hunts at his back door...

PM me if interested and I'll give you his name, number and location


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll be in touch.


----------

